# C2Motorsports: What We've Been Up To Today (C2SRI/Tune/Dyno content!)



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

We finally got the chance to give you guys exactly what you've been looking for: dyno numbers for a 2.5 with C2's SRI manifold and C2 Software... Victor's car was dropped off to us recently and we finally got the chance today to put it on the dyno (thanks again Victor :heart: ). We haven't had the chance yet to get a C2/C2 setup on the dyno so we were more than excited to see the results! 

As a teaser (since we aren't done dyno tuning just yet  ), we have decided to post up INITIAL number from Victor's FIRST run on the dyno... Needless to say, we're pretty happy. 

First run on the dyno: *197.9whp* :thumbup: 

Below is a video of the initial dyno run and below that is a graph of how we leveled out the dip in the torque curve to make the line more reflective of what people are looking for... 





 
We'll leave the dip to the guacamole :laugh: 











Look for final dyno results and dyno sheets coming soon!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We'll leave the dip to the guacamole :laugh:


 **I would like to add that no Avocados were harmed in the making of this software :laugh:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice work! :thumbup: Now people can stop b!tching and whining about no dyno...geez... 

Do you guys have an 09+ turbo car scheduled for tuning yet?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

TrillyPop said:


> Nice work! :thumbup: Now people can stop b!tching and whining about no dyno...geez...
> 
> Do you guys have an 09+ turbo car scheduled for tuning yet?


 We presently have a 2010 Golf here having a C2 Stage 2 Turbo kit being installed, and it will be living on the dyno very soon for tuning. 

C2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting to see the customer used headers -- OBX which are the same as mine as well. 

Safe to say that they are fair and not causing loss?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

This is why I held out!


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been happy with the Sri and tune from day one this is the icing on the cake!:laugh:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> We presently have a 2010 Golf here having a C2 Stage 2 Turbo kit being installed, and it will be living on the dyno very soon for tuning.
> 
> C2


 Sweet  So would you be able to create a stage 3 or 3+ file from that? I'm assuming it would need quite a bit of data logging and tweaking if you simply took the stage 2 file and changed it...? 

Any idea on a timeline for the turbo software development? 

Keep up the good work. Hopefully I can give you my money verrrrrrry soon :laugh:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

very nice ive still yet to tune my sri


----------



## Spartan8 (Aug 4, 2004)

This is awesome news! 

How is the development of the MK6 Jetta SRI coming along?


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

Spartan8 said:


> This is awesome news!
> 
> How is the development of the MK6 Jetta SRI coming along?


 Also what about SRI for MK6 golf's? I assume software will be out soon since you guys are already tuning 2010 Golf with turbo, I might just go with SRI instead of turbo after seeing that dyno!:thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice power delivery on that. Good job guys.


----------



## whitefang (May 4, 2012)

nice, now we need a full NA kit! 
i wonder if this car is in the 14's?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

whitefang said:


> nice, now we need a full NA kit!
> i wonder if this car is in the 14's?


 Not very likely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Interesting to see the customer used headers -- OBX which are the same as mine as well.
> 
> Safe to say that they are fair and not causing loss?


 It's hard to say without isolating just that particular part... Everything working in harmony makes it difficult to pinpoint what the headers are doing. We were curious about how the headers and a full 3" exhaust would do and needless to say, we were pleasantly surprised  

We are definitely trying to find the most cost effective way for you 2.5ers to get the most with your setup! Our SRI is priced well at $999 and OBX headers are a good deal at $225. 

Basically, for under $2,000, you can have around or over 200whp with SRI, exhaust, tune, and headers :thumbup: 



itskohler said:


> This is why I held out!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 



Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I have been happy with the Sri and tune from day one this is the icing on the cake!:laugh:


 :heart: thanks again Victor... She'll be ready for you to pick up at noon :wave: 



TrillyPop said:


> Sweet  So would you be able to create a stage 3 or 3+ file from that? I'm assuming it would need quite a bit of data logging and tweaking if you simply took the stage 2 file and changed it...?
> 
> Any idea on a timeline for the turbo software development?


 We already do have a Stage 3 File  It is basically a Stage 2 file made for more boost thanks to lowered compression... Our Wide-body Rabbit put down ~340whp (factored from 312whp on a Dyno Dynamics, so add 12% for conversion to Mustang) on that tune but we can do some tweaking to your specific setup  



Spartan8 said:


> This is awesome news!
> 
> How is the development of the MK6 Jetta SRI coming along?


 The only thing ever really holding us back is just getting a car in here... We can't tune a car we've never touched so if we can get a Mk6 Jetta in here, we'll get the tune done! I'm always on the hunt for development cars to bring in :thumbup: 



Wooshio said:


> Also what about SRI for MK6 golf's? I assume software will be out soon since you guys are already tuning 2010 Golf with turbo, I might just go with SRI instead of turbo after seeing that dyno!:thumbup:


 Like the answer I gave above, we just need the car in here! Give us your 2010 for a week or so and we can send you home with a free tune if you pay for the SRI


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Please make a 2012 Beetle SRI!!! I would get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I was under the assumption the Beetle and Golf bays were identical. I could be wrong though. 

We don't have many 2.5l Beetle owners, so start a thread about em. I'd love to read up on what you guys have. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I was under the assumption the Beetle and Golf bays were identical. I could be wrong though.
> 
> We don't have many 2.5l Beetle owners, so start a thread about em. I'd love to read up on what you guys have. :thumbup:


 Yea, the motors are basically identical from what we've seen so far so I guess it's just a matter of how it fits in the actual bay.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

So does the car you dyno have a header on it or not?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats guys sounds WICKED!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> So does the car you dyno have a header on it or not?


 Victor's car does have OBX headers, yes :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Any teasers about the final tune?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool :thumbup: Where you able to sqeeze anything extra out of it after you did your dyno tunning? Maybe I will need to get my flash updated with your new tweaks?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

You guys should just get a week long rental from Enterprise.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> You guys should just get a week long rental from Enterprise.


 Hertz/Enterprise FTW! :thumbup:


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Like the answer I gave above, we just need the car in here! Give us your 2010 for a week or so and we can send you home with a free tune if you pay for the SRI


 I live in Canada, otherwise I'd be there in a jiffy. :thumbup:


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome. 5 cylinders is an amazing sound. 

I bought one of those OE Votex sport exhausts for the JSW when they were on closeout...just in case I decided to get a wagon instead of a Tiguan or Golf R. I figured I could always find a home for it and break even, even though the dealer backed out on what I was quoted and I paid over $200. 

That's it, you guys pushed me over the edge. My Passat is for sale and I'm finding a dealer willing to order me a '13 2.5 S wagon. 

Thank You.:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

quick question, no hate. 

what happened to the final dyno? 
what happened after 5252 RPMs?? 

its just weird to cut off the dyno like that...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> quick question, no hate.
> 
> what happened to the final dyno?
> what happened after 5252 RPMs??
> ...


 x2. Curious to see if gained 1-2 hp keeping the oem header and a aftermarket downpipe. I had the ej header and since going back to stock, I do think the stock header gives way better low end and actually seems equal at the top... But turbo coming anyway so don't listen to me :laugh:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah. I've been told my numerous tuner shops that the OBX header is way more headache then what it's worth, and along with that and the Eurojet headers did less then an added 2 hp. 
The real money and added hp is in evolution headers.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> Yeah. I've been told my numerous tuner shops that the OBX header is way more headache then what it's worth, and along with that and the Eurojet headers did less then an added 2 hp.
> The real money and added hp is in evolution headers.


 My Ej lost whp low and mid, made 3whp up top. EVO gains about 4-5whp down low to mid, nothing really after.. Not worth 1800$ go turbo at that point. Obx because cheap or stay stock with a hf cat, or test pipe and full exhaust.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> My Ej lost whp low and mid, made 3whp up top. EVO gains about 4-5whp down low to mid, nothing really after.. Not worth 1800$ go turbo at that point. Obx because cheap or stay stock with a hf cat, or test pipe and full exhaust.


 I agree on the full exhaust with stock headers. Or Turbo lol. Which I'm ready to do but not my bank account.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the dyno numbers and it'll be great to see more dyno's in the future with beautiful soundtracks.:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> quick question, no hate.
> 
> what happened to the final dyno?
> what happened after 5252 RPMs??
> ...


 i wasnt ever addressed... and final dyno was never published.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> i wasnt ever addressed... and final dyno was never published.


 I would like to know as well. Didn't the owner get there car back Friday? So its not like they are still working on it unless they got busy friday afternoon. But why not respond today? I don't know. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Any teasers about the final tune?





vwluger22 said:


> Cool :thumbup: Where you able to sqeeze anything extra out of it after you did your dyno tunning? Maybe I will need to get my flash updated with your new tweaks?





thygreyt said:


> quick question, no hate.
> 
> what happened to the final dyno?
> what happened after 5252 RPMs??
> ...





vwluger22 said:


> I would like to know as well. Didn't the owner get there car back Friday? So its not like they are still working on it unless they got busy friday afternoon. But why not respond today? I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
I know it's hard to believe but we actually don't get to sit around all day and do 2.5L stuffz  

As soon as I get final numbers and a dyno sheet, we will put it up for sure. We finished the car late Friday and we are taking care of an influx of ECU's that came in over the weekend. I will say that knowing our software developer, he probably got at LEAST another 5 out of it and when it left on Friday, i remember him saying there was still more potential than the gains he put in


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Would those of us already with the SRI tune be eligible to re-flash to the updated file?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I know it's hard to believe but we actually don't get to sit around all day and do 2.5L stuffz
> 
> As soon as I get final numbers and a dyno sheet, we will put it up for sure. We finished the car late Friday and we are taking care of an influx of ECU's that came in over the weekend. I will say that knowing our software developer, he probably got at LEAST another 5 out of it and when it left on Friday, i remember him saying there was still more potential than the gains he put in


 So if he thinks he can get more than he gave, why doesn't he give it his full potential? Comments like that make me want to go ahead and do my own on Maestro. 

I'm not mad or calling you out, I'm just asking. Why not go all out.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

My guess would be that C2 ran out of time with the car and had to return it back to owner plus have other things to work on ( like my car  ) 

I'd suspect that they are already working on another time to bring the car in to continue to work on it


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So if he thinks he can get more than he gave, why doesn't he give it his full potential? Comments like that make me want to go ahead and do my own on Maestro.
> 
> I'm not mad or calling you out, I'm just asking. Why not go all out.


 Shuttup and kiss me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> Would those of us already with the SRI tune be eligible to re-flash to the updated file?


 Yessir! All current SRI customers are eligible for a FREE SRI tune upgrade.... :beer: 



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So if he thinks he can get more than he gave, why doesn't he give it his full potential? Comments like that make me want to go ahead and do my own on Maestro.
> 
> I'm not mad or calling you out, I'm just asking. Why not go all out.


 You can't just put a car on the dyno, crank everything up and go. We only had a day and a half with it on the dyno. It takes time, monitoring, tweaking and such. We are going to get it to its FULL potential for everyone's benefit. Plus, it's not like we had an existing tune to go off of; this was the first time we've had a C2/C2 setup here and we're going to make the best of it. :thumbup: 

I know you guys have ZERO patience but we just wanted to let you know we're working on it and can't wait to share the results...  



pennsydubbin said:


> My guess would be that C2 ran out of time with the car and had to return it back to owner plus have other things to work on ( like my car  )
> 
> I'd suspect that they are already working on another time to bring the car in to continue to work on it


 Exactly this ^


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Shuttup and kiss me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 :sly:


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yessir! All current SRI customers are eligible for a FREE SRI tune upgrade.... :beer:


 Awesome! :thumbup: Do I just send my ECU in then?


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I have had a blast driving my car this week, car pulls harder than ever. Thank you team C2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> Awesome! :thumbup: Do I just send my ECU in then?


 Once the tune is finalized, send it on in! 



Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I have had a blast driving my car this week, car pulls harder than ever. Thank you team C2


 Sweet! That's what we like to hear


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Can these new improvements be applied to a FI engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> Can these new improvements be applied to a FI engine?


 It's just for the SRI tune, my friend


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sorry to be a pesky, but any update on a '12 Beetle SRI?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

seriously, how long can it take to post a dyno sheet... from a dyno run made in house... so that the file is in your computer... um...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> seriously, how long can it take to post a dyno sheet... from a dyno run made in house... so that the file is in your computer... um...


 Fred, i distinctly remember your sheet taking a while to get posted so I think you would be a little more understanding... :thumbup: 

We finished the dyno late last Friday and we had a 2012 delivered to us over the weekend... Since we only get one week with the 2012 to do development on, it has seen ALL of our software developers time and effort. 

Running a business and expanding our product line-up is more important to us than posting a dyno sheet that can wait another few days. We want to make sure our 2012 customers are taken care of! 

Results will be posted as soon as I get the finalized sheet from my software developer! :wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. ok. 

btw, i was told to wait on the posting of the sheet... could have posted it the minute i got it...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's just for the SRI tune, my friend


 Lol I meant a turbo car with a SRI. I didn't know if anything that was improved could be carried over to my stage 3 SRI tune.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Car after first session of SRI "polishing the tune":
225hp/201.1whp (using a drivetrain loss of 12%)
196tq/175.5wtq (using a drivetrain loss of 12%)
Car Specifications:
2007 VW 2.5 Rabbit
5 speed w/88k miles
-Neuspeed Short Ram Intake
-C2Motorsports QuickFlow 2.5 SRI
-C2Motorsports 93 oct SRI tune
-OBX 2.5 Headers
-C2Motorsports 3" SS Exhaust
-BFI Motor Mounts
We met our objective of addressing the mid range dip, when the car comes back in, we will concentrate on the upper and WOT:thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

That's some pretty solid numbers. It would be nice to see what the rest of the dyno chart looks like.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> , when the car comes back in, we will concentrate on the upper and WOT:thumbup:


Just curious when the car might be making its way back in for some more fun?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

vwluger22 said:


> Just curious when the car might be making its way back in for some more fun?



We are going to put it back in the Mustang Sally lineup, but you can see what is in front of it now here at C2Motorsports:

2012 VW Golf 2.5 w/CAI tuning
2010 VW Golf 2.5 w/ C2 Stage 2 Turbo Kit tuning
2008 VW Rabbit 2.5 ITB, C2NER e85/93oct tuning
2008 VW R32 Stage 3 with new HP clutch paks installed
2010 VW TDI Cup Edition diesel tuning
2007 VW 2.5 turbo w/ built motor tuning
2007 VW 2.5 SRI tuning
2008 VW 2.5 Stage 2 Turbo with SRI tuning
1997 12v VR6 BT e85 tuning

We are trying to accommodate all the requests we are receiving here at C2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

No 2012 Jetta 2.5s?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

itskohler said:


> No 2012 Jetta 2.5s?



Maybe I can find one this weekend.......


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

C2Motorsports said:


> Maybe I can find one this weekend.......


:heart:


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

C2Motorsports said:


> We are going to put it back in the Mustang Sally lineup, but you can see what is in front of it now here at C2Motorsports:
> 
> 2012 VW Golf 2.5 w/CAI tuning
> 2010 VW Golf 2.5 w/ C2 Stage 2 Turbo Kit tuning
> ...


Sounds great guys, how's that 2010 Golf turbo coming along, curious how long until I can get one of my own.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

C2Motorsports said:


> We are trying to accommodate all the requests we are receiving here at C2


Cool :thumbup: like I said just curious I am willing to wait untill you think you have gotten what you can out of it and your happy with it then arrange somehow to update my tune.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

EJ headers didn't add **** to my 2.5L Jetta which I tested back to back on dyno runs with OEM manifold and EJ. It was well documented here but I got all the haters chewing me out so I deleted it all.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

VWShocker said:


> EJ headers didn't add **** to my 2.5L Jetta which I tested back to back on dyno runs with OEM manifold and EJ. It was well documented here but I got all the haters chewing me out so I deleted it all.


No your pretty Mich right. My EJ header sounded great, but when I went back to the oem I gained almost 1whp. That was on stock intake manifold. Maybe you'll squeeze a few from a sri, but I cannot speak to that as I don't know... Integrated is supposed to test the headers aftermarket vs oem to see which is better. 

Also its been confirmed to make noticeable gains from a header it has to be a real long tube header.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Also its been confirmed to make noticeable gains from a header it has to be a real long tube header.


Or just the correct length for what you want to get out of them... which might be really long. 

So just making headers with really long primaries wont cut it.

/ threadjack 


C2 dyno tuning :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

